# 12 Volt Transformers



## woodwormm (30/11/12)

I'm after a couple cheap, readily available 12V transformer to run a PC fan in a keezer and ferment fridge

who knows of something cheap and easy to source ? I'm hoping under 10 bucks a pop, even cheaper, even better!


----------



## Malted (30/11/12)

Looked on fleabay for 12volt power supply?


----------



## Tex083 (30/11/12)

I use a Jaycar 12v switchmode adaptor on my aquarium pump. The switchmode means its only drawing current when the device is on, much more efficent and lasts longer.
http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=MP3282 this is the least expensive @ $14.95

In my brewery controler I have a LED light transformer which supplys regulated (constant) 12v power to run my brown pump.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DC-12V-2A-24W-S...=item46055d4498 for $6 why not
The above will need to be wired into the freezer power supply but would make a neat install.
Jaycar have a similar product but its $55 http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?I...SUBCATID=999#12

I looked at 12v down lght transformers as Bunnings has heaps on the shelf but there 12v AC 

Hope it helps
Dan


P.S Dont wire it up your self if your not qualified


----------



## ianh (30/11/12)

Computer fans are 12 volt DC so need power supply rather than just a transformer.

If you don't have one around the house (I have 4 12v DC old power supplies) should be able to pick up cheaply at an Op shop.


----------



## Wolfy (30/11/12)

printed forms section said:


> who knows of something cheap and easy to source ? I'm hoping under 10 bucks a pop, even cheaper, even better!


Ebay, think I paid about $2 inc delivery, one died (internal wire came unsoldered) after a year but the other is fine.


----------



## Batz (30/11/12)

I bought a couple of them at Red Cross or Vinnie stores, there's a big box full of them and usually 20c or so each. 

If probably got a couple here you can have for the postage price if you want.

batz


----------



## stux (30/11/12)

I bought an adjustable dc plugpack thing off ebay for... 3$ delivered or something silly.

been running my PC fan in my beer fridge ever since 

another time I wanted one *now* and couldn't find a spare in my box, so just picked up one at woolies.


----------



## woodwormm (30/11/12)

Stux said:


> I bought an adjustable dc plugpack thing off ebay for... 3$ delivered or something silly.
> 
> been running my PC fan in my beer fridge ever since
> 
> another time I wanted one *now* and couldn't find a spare in my box, so just picked up one at woolies.




cheers guys, thanks for all the replies and fair call Malted on the fleabay thing

just ordered a couple of these 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140579851450?ru...1#ht_2792wt_909

everytime I look at the salvos I find all manner of 3 or 5 or 6 volt.. never seen a 12 volt... 

just going OT a bit ... PC fans in keezers and fermenting fridges . When do you run them? flatout 24/7 or running when the fridge is running (ie switched by the same STC1000 as the fridge?)

I was contemplating in my Keezer, running a fan either when the keezer turns on, or on a timer to run 15 mins once an hour - opinions?

In my ferment fridge I'm thinking 2 fans, 1 to come on when the heat pad comes on and the 1 to come on when the fridge turns on , or should i just run one 24/7? 

cheers


----------



## Batz (30/11/12)

24/7

I put a meter on mine for a week (fan only running 24/7) and it didn't register.


----------

